# Disable All Ifaces/Networking Upon Boot

## sq1rl

as ya can probably guess i'm coming from debian/wheezy/kali i'm on Pentoo latest amd64 loving gentoo/pentoo

i'm used to sysv-rc-conf to disable networking upon boot, what i'm wanting to have is full control over networking, 

everything "downed" or "disabled" upon boot, i'll unmerge wicd, nothing wrong with it, i just want to use the commandline

for all net connections, 

if anyone else is doing this please post any links/suggestions you have for doing this plus

how you connect to the net whether enp3s0/wlo1 via command line

i'm still googling/reading up on rc-update etc. to learn the gentoo way

had a command suggested: set `rc_need="!net"` in /etc/rc.conf

not sure if that's what i want, googling up on it now...thanx

this is my rc-update -v show: http://bpaste.net/show/qhorb635Mx2g3ZPIfACs/

gonna work on this next few days, when i get it i'll post what i did up

the other thing want to work on is the Alfa 36H/NHA cards via aircrack-ng

not sure if it's a driver issue or version of aircrack, best i had the cards was on 

aircrack-ng 1.1.1 kernel 2.6.36/ubuntu/natty via BackBox 2.05

do what i can to get that performance on gentoo

ah never mind on this coz gentoo doesn't support pentoo 

so there ya go, i'll just read and figure it out myself like i always have

sq1rl

----------

## desultory

 *sq1rl wrote:*   

> how you connect to the net whether enp3s0/wlo1 via command line

 You can either use ip/ifconfig/iwconfig manually or configure the interfaces via their init scripts then invoke them manually. Whichever works best for your use case, even mixing  between using the init scripts and not by which interface is being used, disabled, or managed.

 *sq1rl wrote:*   

> i'm still googling/reading up on rc-update etc. to learn the gentoo way
> 
> had a command suggested: set `rc_need="!net"` in /etc/rc.conf
> 
> not sure if that's what i want, googling up on it now...thanx

 Better to just enable loopback at boot and just not have the other network interfaces set to start automatically, no explicit calls for them during startup and no network manager setting them up for you. In short, you already have that part covered.

 *sq1rl wrote:*   

> ah never mind on this coz gentoo doesn't support pentoo 
> 
> so there ya go, i'll just read and figure it out myself like i always have

 We still answer questions with common answers, if there is some pentoo specific approach being used or discussed in depth, then the topic would belong in Unsupported Software. As it is, there is little imperative to move it.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

If you boot into runlevel 2 instead of 3 then networking isn't enabled and anything that depends on networking isn't enabled except for loopback.

Many services would need to be started or put into the nonetwork runlevel if you want them.

Do a "rc-status -a" to see what is in each level.

----------

## krinn

You should use rc_hotplug="!net" and keep rc_need="net" for services

If you prevent hotplug from starting net, but keep service that need net to start when net is need, you can prevent loading network, but still start ssh when network is start or start the network service if another service need it.

----------

